# Joe Stump: Shredding w/Metronome video lesson



## Chris (Aug 13, 2004)

http://www.berkleeshares.com/guitar/metronome_guitar_shredders

Basic stuff, but still cool nonetheless. Subdividing beats w/metronome.


----------



## Jerich (Aug 13, 2004)

I took his Rock Ensemble course at Berklee Ma...he is truely a monster and a great guy..very indifferent to what you might think...we used to play Jason Beckers Mables fatal Fabal  as a warm up  ...and the amps he had for class...MMMMmm funny as hell...he also has a Metal Chops builder DVD out there I have seen it on ebay for as low as 10.00 it is worth the admission...IF YOU DARE  .......................


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 15, 2004)

i had that DVD downloaded at some point, i need to get it again, never got to watch it all. He's a monster shredder though.


----------



## joeydahlia (Aug 31, 2004)

i agree very . basic !!  


hahaha!! 


i loaded a lesson on this site ! try it out !


joey dahlia


----------



## Prophecy420 (Sep 1, 2004)

Love that boston accent!


----------

